# Mit welchen Grafikprogrammen kann man Glitzer-Schriften erstellen



## Grüner Stern (8. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Ich habe das Betriebssystem Windows ME...
Welche Programme gibt es wie man Glitzer Schriften und auch gifs erstellen kann

Gruß
Grüner Stern


----------



## ojamaney (17. April 2007)

Eine Schrift zum glitzern zu bringen ist Sache der Phantasie und der Möglichkeiten des Grafikprogramms. Deshalb würde ich Dir Corel Draw empfehlen.
Damit kannst Du Schriften als Graifk sowie auch als echte Font-Dateien erstellen. 
Glitzern wird sie allerdings nur wenn sie als Grafik erstellt wird. 
Es gibt neben den Standard-Filtern die in Corel schon enthalten sind auch noch tausende anderer Filter die man sich, teilweise auch umsonst, dazu laden kann. 
Such mal im Netz nach "eye candy 4000". Damit ist man schon gut bedient.

Gruß, ojamaney


----------



## Grüner Stern (17. April 2007)

Hallo ojamaney

Also ich habe 2gute programme gefunden free, das eine ist in Englisch aber es gitb es auch in deutsch, aber ich habe es installiert und ist auch in Englisch, und kann nicht mal in deutsch einstellen?

Und das zweite heißt Artweaver ist auch ein sehr gutes Programm, kann man auch viel machen aber ob man Glitzer Schriften machen kann, das weiß ich nicht Na vielleicht kennt es ja einer/eine

erst mal sage ich danke

Gruß
Grüner Stern


----------



## airallineed (29. November 2010)

Sorry, dass ich das Thema hochhole, aber das ganze geht nun auch einfacher, durch die Webseite: http://www.glitzerous.de dort lassen sich diese Glitzerschriften kinderleicht erstellen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir Gif Animator empfehlen...da gibt es eine Testversion, die man uneingeschränkt in der Zeit verwenden kann.

Grüße


----------

